# Συνέδριο «Γλωσσικά επαγγέλματα και Ψηφιακή Ενιαία Αγορά»



## dharvatis (Sep 2, 2016)

Τα Γραφεία Αθηνών και Λευκωσίας της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής και ο Τομέας Γλωσσολογίας του Τμήματος Φιλολογίας της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών οργανώνουν συνέδριο με θέμα «*Γλωσσικά επαγγέλματα και Ψηφιακή Ενιαία Αγορά*» το _Σάββατο 12 Νοεμβρίου _2016 (8:30-18:00) στο αμφιθέατρο AULA της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής (Πανεπιστημιούπολη-Ζωγράφου). Το Συνέδριο τελεί υπό την αιγίδα της Κοσμητείας της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής.

Το συνέδριο είναι ανοικτό σε εκπροσώπους από όλες τις κατηγορίες των γλωσσικών επαγγελμάτων:
1. Μεταφραστές και διερμηνείς (από τον δημόσιο τομέα, τα θεσμικά όργανα της ΕΕ, εταιρείες μετάφρασης και διερμηνείας καθώς και ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές τεχνικών κειμένων, υποτιτλιστές και μεταγλωττιστές) και ασχολούμενους με την ορολογία.
2. Ειδικούς υπολογιστικής γλωσσολογίας, κατασκευαστές ή αντιπροσώπους εργαλείων για μεταφραστές και ορολόγους (λογισμικό, διαδικτυακές υπηρεσίες) που διατίθενται στην ελληνική αγορά καθώς και φορείς συγκέντρωσης μεταφραστικών δεδομένων.
3. Καθηγητές (ελληνικής γλώσσας, ξένων γλωσσών, μετάφρασης, διερμηνείας) και οι σπουδαστές τους.
4. Επιστήμονες όλων των κλάδων που ασχολούνται με θέματα γλώσσας, μετάφρασης και ορολογίας.

Στόχος του συνεδρίου είναι να συζητηθούν και να αναλυθούν μερικά από τα κυριότερα θέματα του χώρου που θα επηρεαστεί και θα επηρεάσει το μέλλον της ελληνικής γλώσσας στο πλαίσιο της συγκρότησης και της λειτουργίας της Ψηφιακής Ενιαίας Αγοράς. Πρόκειται για μια από τις εμβληματικές προτεραιότητες της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής που θα επηρεάσει μακροπρόθεσμα κάθε πτυχή της καθημερινότητας, και η οποία περιλαμβάνει σημαντική γλωσσική και μεταφραστική διάσταση.

Η συμμετοχή είναι δωρεάν αλλά απαιτείται διαδικτυακή προεγγραφή στη διεύθυνση https://ec.europa.eu/eusurvey/runner/Language-professions-and-the-Digital-Single-Market


----------

